# American or Z-Racing sawblade style wheels?



## tamiyatim (May 2, 2007)

I can't find a set anywhere that looks like this...

Does anybody have any? or know of any particular kit that came with them in it? 

I swear, I know I've seen them in a kit before, but I cannot remember where I saw them...

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_09513003000P


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Those wheels are in Monograms "street machine" 1970 Buick GSX.
1/24 scale kit # 2747.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

A set (with 2 truck hubs and 3 standard hubs) was included in Fujimi's Suzuki Jimny kit.


----------



## tamiyatim (May 2, 2007)

I just realized that while searching the net... thanks spencer!!
Now, would anyone have a jimny kit? or know where I could get one??
Any help would be VERY much appreciated... I can't even find one on ebay...


----------



## tamiyatim (May 2, 2007)

I wonder if I could get them separately via a Fujimi wheels kit??


----------

